# looking for recipe for creme brulee tart



## dessertlover (Feb 21, 2001)

Hello has anyone got a recipe for creme brulee tart. I would be grateful for any replies.Thank you,dessertlover.


----------



## angel (Dec 13, 2000)

Creme Brulee Tart

Cuisine: French

Course: Desserts

Servings: 8-12 

Source: Pies & Pastries




Description:

This elegant dessert presents an intriguing contrast in flavor and texture. The crisp crust holds a rich, creamy Custard topped with a hot, sugary glaze. Unlike traditional creme brulee, this topping also includes finely chopped nuts.


Ingredients:

For the pastry: 
½ cup cold Butter 
1¼ cups all-purpose Flour 
1 beaten egg yolk 
2-3 tablespoons water 
1 slightly beaten egg white 

For the filling: 
3 Eggs 
1/3 cup granulated Sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1¼ cups half-and-half, light cream, or Milk 

For the brulee topping: 
¼ cup packed Brown sugar 
2 tablespoons finely chopped pecans.

Directions:

For pastry, in a medium mixing bowl, cut Butter into Flour till pieces are size of small peas. In a small mixing bowl combine egg yolk and 1 tablespoon of the water. Gradually stir egg yolk mixture into flour mixture. Add remaining water, 1 tablespoon at a time, till dough is moistened. Gently knead dough just till a ball forms. For easier handling, cover with plastic wrap and chill for 30-60 minutes. 


On a lightly floured surface, use your hands to slightly flatten the dough. Roll dough into an 11-inch circle. Ease pastry into a 9-inch tart pan; trim pastry even with the edge of the pan. Line unpricked pastry shell with a double thickness of foil. Bake in a preheated 375° F. (190° C) oven for 10 minutes. Remove foil, brush crust with egg white, and bake 10 minutes more. 


Meanwhile, for filling, in a large mixing bowl use a rotary beater or wire whisk to lightly beat Eggs just till mixed. Stir in the granulated Sugar and vanilla. Gradually stir in half-and-half, cream, or milk. With the pastry shell on the oven rack, pour the filling into the pastry shell. Reduce oven temperature to 350° F. (180° C) Bake for 25-35 minutes, or till a knife inserted near center comes out clean. Cool completely on a rack. Cover and chill for 2-24 hours before serving. 


For brulee topping, just before serving, press Brown sugar through a sieve evenly over filling. Sprinkle with nuts. Broil 4-5 inches from the heat for 2-3 minutes, or till brown sugar begins to melt. Carefully remove sides of tart pan.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

DessertLover,

Click here for many Creme Brulee Tart recipes you can browse.


----------

